# Report on Yorktown, 16th Street Pier, and Indian Fields Fishing Report 5/2-5/10



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

So I've been busy fishing for 6 days from 5/2-5/10.

Here's the report:

Gloucester Pier:
Fished for about 4 hours in the afternoon earlier this week and caught about 10 small croakers. Saw 2 guys catching about 10-15 flounder but they were tagging them  Pretty quiet, with a lot of seaweed.

Indian Fields:
Went there 3 times on 3 different days with not much to account for. Went from the Am to the late afternoon and caught about 10-15 small croakers each time. It seems like the croakers are coming through Yorktown late this year. 

Yorktown Pier:
Went twice, earlier this week and caught 10 croaker all small ones. Went today and caught 15-20 croakers and C&Red a rockfish that was 22 inches. Saw a guy pull up a 16 inch flounder as well. 

16th Street Pier:
Went once on 5/2 and caught 15 small croaker in the AM. Cold and windy.

Overall, it seems like fishing has been slow. Croaker fishing is definitely doing much better in the evening from what I’ve seen.

Anyways, has anyone heard of any fishing in Back Creek Park? I heard its near the “Hot Ditch” located in Yorktown. So I’m going to safely assume its good fishing as well. If anybody knows, PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Ft_Monroefishr (Oct 8, 2007)

There's plenty of croakers being caught @ 16th Street pier. A few Blues have been coming up out the water lately.... now the spots are starting to bite slowly... but overall outcome CROAKERS


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea...this post is from 2008....lol.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sound like someone is living in the past


----------



## cone8127 (Apr 16, 2007)

*gloucester point pier*

Was there last night June 24th 2010 from 8pm until 3am and caught 26 coarkers and 4 were 16 inches 2 were over 18 inches 3 spots and the rests were 10 to 14 inches. Had a good night. I saw some blues being caught(small) and some flonders.


----------



## cone8127 (Apr 16, 2007)

*where is indian fields can u tell me how to get there*

where is indian fields and can u tell me how to get there.


fishingman88 said:


> So I've been busy fishing for 6 days from 5/2-5/10.
> 
> Here's the report:
> 
> ...


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

cone8127 said:


> where is indian fields and can u tell me how to get there.


It's on the Colonial Parkway on the York Town end. If getting on pkwy from York Town, It's the first big filed you come to. there will be a small bridge. The River will be on your right and a creek on your left. Take lots of bug spray if you go.


----------



## BoostedLouie (Jun 17, 2009)

Where is back creek and hot ditch? Is there a boat ramp?


----------



## hary (Feb 4, 2008)

There's a ramp at back creek.
For York River Hot Ditch, you need to use old wormly creek ramp.

Hope this helps.

Hary
:fishing:


----------

